# Do you use Dropbox? Pros, Cons, Tips, Ticks and Creative uses?



## headache (23 Aug 2009)

I am unable to set up a standard network due to the distance between two offices, so I'm thinking of using Dropbox.  
Has anyone experience of this? How secure is it?  
I've searched the forum and see LogMein recommended as an alternative but I have concerns about the security of these packages too. I do use Teamviewer but have nightmares of some hacker eating my files for fun!  
I also like the idea of a better backup system.  If (heavens forbid) an office was demolished I would have something backed up online for retrieval.
Thoughts anyone?
Thank you.


----------



## sartay (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: Would you use Dropbox ?*

Hi, I'm afraid I don't have much to contribute by way of an answer but I'm in a similar position to you at the moment and am looking into options.

I started using Dropbox recently - the free version - and so far it's been ok. Just been using it as a backup so far. But like you I'm now thinking of also using it instead of a network between two computers. 

I don't trust it enough yet though to stop backing up to a hard drive!

If anyone has any thoughts on Dropbox, I'd also be interested in hearing them. Thanks!


----------



## headache (5 Sep 2009)

*Re: Would you use Dropbox ?*

So far so good, but you are right about backing up to the hard drive.  If my BB connection goes down, then I cannot access my files.  Also, if Dropbox themselves go bye bye, then all files would be gone.  I'm sharing the folder with someone else, so I'm backing up the files at home too.  Sort of defeats the idea of online storage and universal access!
However, I was glad to see last week when Eircom did its 'thing' again, that I could access Dropbox, even though I couldn't actually use Outlook, IE or Firefox.

Is there anyway to setup a server where the files are located physically in my office, but could be shared over the internet?  Would that be a VPN and is it hard to do?  All PC's are XP.


----------



## ajapale (26 Mar 2011)

Anyone using ? 2gig free version.

What are the pros and cons? 

Is anyone using it in a creative way?

Anyone have any difficulties using it on work networks?

How about on smart phones?

headache: Ive expanded your original 2009 title "Dropbox" a little.


----------



## Westgolf (26 Mar 2011)

*Dropbox*

Hi All

my leaving cert class recently had our 25 year reunion and we found it to be a brilliant way to create a central point of storage for pictures,class lists and details and such like. We now have it set up as a reference point for queries and comments linked to a facebook page. For instance if some one asks on FB who is so-and-so or what group had Mr. S***h as class mentor,for example, then they usually get a quick answer and a pointer to the relevant folder in the dropbox. Have also set it up myself as a safety net if all was lost

Westgolf


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Mar 2011)

Use it as a share for family photos. Thats all. 

What do you mean difficulty using work networks?


----------



## Gutter (10 May 2011)

I love it. it use it for my accounts and for pricing quotations so i can access them on my i phone or any other device on the web. Brilliant.


----------



## tallpaul (11 May 2011)

Only criticism I would have is the upload speeds of larger files and I suppose that is the fault of my ISP... If you are working with Word or Excel files measured in kilobytes then it is almost instant.

Other than that it is a very slick. I have a desktop, laptop and iPad2 connected to my account and it works flawlessly.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 May 2011)

Another fan. I find it a great alternative to carrying around different versions of a 'work-in-progress' document that can end up being confused. It's also a very convenient way of sharing large files that can't be emailed, for example (upload speeds permitting - and the file only has to be uploaded once). MiMedia recently launched a similar cloud media service offering 7GB of free storage space. But I like the ease of use of Dropbox and have managed to 'bump' my storage to 8GB through referrals. 

I wouldn't use it for private/sensitive materials, and you do still have to have traditional backups in place.


----------



## nmesisca (12 May 2011)

be aware dropbox changed the wording of their T&C's a short while ago. In short, all your files are stored encrypted, though they have the encryption key. This means that if the US gov't subpoena's them, they can give all your data away, unencrypted, no questions asked.
I personally still use dropbox, though for really sensitive data I started using SpiderOak.


----------



## turtle77 (20 May 2011)

Dropbox is quite uselFUL; and it has an iPhone App too.

But secure it most certainly isn't


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 May 2011)

Why is it useless? Was that a typo for useful?


----------



## turtle77 (20 May 2011)

yes; it's useful! Good spot; thank you 
I've edited it now


----------



## confide (20 May 2011)

I use Dropbox all the time, it's brilliant. Just used it a few days ago to share a heap of photos with my other half who lives abroad.


----------



## dahamsta (20 May 2011)

It's worth reading  before making a decision. I'm in the process of researching alternatives at the moment.

Also, no matter what the platform, there's absolutely no way I'd use any service like this for sensitive files like accounts. The easier the access for you - multiple platforms, mobile apps, api's, etc - the easier the access for others.


----------



## Latrade (31 May 2011)

Been using this for about a month in combination with the documents to go app on the iPhone and it has genuinely been brilliant for my needs. Though, I'm anxious to see what the new Apple iCloud service is going to be (i'm guessing a rebrand of mobile me and still a pay service).

But on with Dropbox, recently been using this in collaboration with an editor on a very long document. It's been great to just have changes made or suggested and do it wherever I am (nothing to revolutionary, but still, doing this on the iPhone is pretty nice). The old fashioned way, prior to this month, was emailing back and forth the document with changes, saving, editing, resending, etc. 

In combination with Documents To Go (can create and edit MS office suite on iphone/ipad, other apps available, but seemed best value and most recommended) it was literally a text as I'm on the bus to alert me to  comments, additions or revisions and I can check, add, etc there and then and we can both work on the document.

For me, this really is a perfect way of operating.


----------



## dahamsta (1 Jun 2011)

Google Docs / Zoho / etc would be a far better way of collaboratively working on documents. Dropbox wasn't designed for this and it could well result in problems.

On my previous post, I'm trying an alternative called SpiderOak alongside DB at the moment, which uses individual AES keys on the user side, however it isn't as enabling as DB so far. Fab piece of software, just a bit confused and OTT. If I have success with it I'll report back.


----------



## frash (3 Feb 2012)

I know this is an old thread but Dropbox now have an Android app too which I've just discovered


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Feb 2012)

I've used that a few times. Quite handy on the phone. I prefer it to using Picassa, or Facebook. Don't really want to share my photos, boring as they are with the world when someone updates their website as facebook love to do. Funny their updates never hide info just expose it. 

Not sure its thats useful for the OP though.


----------



## iamthemoney (3 Feb 2012)

delete


----------



## nai (3 Feb 2012)

I suspect the OP might have sorted their problems out given the date on the original post.  

But back to Dropbox - I use it all the time. Just started lecturing and we've setup a class dropbox for delivering lecture notes etc. 

Another great use is I have my Calibre library in my Dropbox so I can access all my books anywhere. 

Also check out their recent blog for getting loads of free space. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## headache (10 Apr 2012)

nai said:


> I suspect the OP might have sorted their problems out given the date on the original post.
> 
> But back to Dropbox - I use it all the time. Just started lecturing and we've setup a class dropbox for delivering lecture notes etc.
> 
> ...




Tanks Nai. I certainly have.

I went ahead and set up Dropbox and also set it up for clients too so I can have access to everyone's files at any time.  I still worry about the possibility of getting hacked as the information is accounts and finance, bank statements, staff payroll, etc.

However, all has worked well and I can access on my iphone and ipad so if I get a call asking how much did I pay for such and such or do you have a copy of a tax return letter, etc. I have instant access no matter where I am as long as there is 3G!  I also have clients outside of Ireland and this allows them to have access to the accounts data which I backup to a shared folder each time I update.

I find it very fast and uploads are pretty much instant.  Videos are a no no! My isp crawls if I try that.  But in general all standard work files are immediate and it has replaced the need for servers within an office environment.  I can copy a file on my desk and have it show up in the room next door instantly and Dropbox syncs over LAN so no worries about data usage.

Happy to recommend.


----------

